# Native Hopbush (Dods) beer flavouring. Yes or No?



## Whitbeer (21/10/16)

We live where "hopbushes" grow wild in abundance. I understand that the berries were used to flavour beer in the old days. Has anyone tried brewing with them? I recently bought the domain names Gruitbeer.com and Whitbeer.com and am looking for flavours in addition to malt, hops, orange zest, coriander seed, cinnamon and juniper berries.


----------



## fungrel (16/11/16)

Can't help re hopbush, but i know that roasted black wattleseed is fantastic in a beer. Muscovado sugar also complements a lot of spices too.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (16/11/16)

Dodonea?

Yep there are lots of native Aussie edible plants out there. The scope is massive.

Had a native "lemon myrtle" beer at Bagara brewery (Bundaberg) a week or two back it was very unique and quite tasty.


----------

